# XML in JList



## StrobeOriginal (14. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gern den kompletten Inhalt einer XML-Datei in ein DefaultListModel packen, was ich dann in eine JList übergebe. Weil ich in der JList dann mit den Elementen arbeiten will, hinzufügen, löschen, ändern.

1. Wie schaffe ich es alle Elemente von <ROOT> bis <\ROOT> so einzulesen, das es eine xml-konforme Ausgabe ergibt (damit meine ich das Unterelemente eingereiht sind und nicht alles ganz links beginnen)

2. das Problem der Aktualisierung der JList wärend einer Änderung zur Laufzeit

3. an sich hat es wenig mit XML zu tun, was ich machen will, nur wegen der Einreihung kam es mir in den Sinn. An sich sind es nur Oberbegriffe und Unterbegriffe, ich brauch keine Attribute ect. es soll nur hierarisch dargestellt werden der Inhalt. Vielleicht wisst ihr ja noch andere einfacherere Möglichkeiten der Verarbeitung??

Danke schonmal im Voraus !! :toll:


----------



## Michael... (14. Dez 2011)

Das XML oder ähnliches ja einer Baumstruktur entspricht, wäre es nicht sinnvoll einen JTree anstelle einer JList zu verwenden? Die Einrückung wäre damit inklusive ;-)


----------



## StrobeOriginal (14. Dez 2011)

OH man stimmt, total vergessen...ach man


----------



## Landei (14. Dez 2011)

Sowas? XML Tree View : XML TreeXMLJava

Wobei ich eher ein Model mit internem DOM verwenden würde...


----------

